# A passing of note -- Mike Nichols



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Mike Nichols, who won an Oscar for directing the 1967 film The Graduate, has died aged 83."

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30129848

"Nichols had been working on an HBO film adaptation of Master Class - the Terrence McNally play about opera star Maria Callas - starring Meryl Streep in the lead role."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. :angel:

His success as a film director is unmatched. Really. Take a look at his 22 credits. Just about every one is an *intelligent *smash hit.

A rare breed. Condolences to friends and family.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001566/


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Indeed, I need to see some more of his films apart from The Graduate which I studied at Vanderbilt and Closer which I saw in the movie theater.

He is pretty solid in his directing.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

By concidence, my wife and I had been deliberately investigating Mike Nichols films, and had recently watched Silkwood, Closer, and Carnal Knowledge. We were also interested to learn that he directed the original 
theater debuts of The Odd Couple and Annie. and WFMT, our local Classical Music Station, has long played taped routines of he and Elaine May from Second City in the 1950s. I didn't realize that he was married to Dianne Sawyer. What a life!


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

The Graduate is a landmark but in the last twenty years he made three excellent movies that I've seen: The Birdcage, Primary Colors and Charlie Wilson's War.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. :angel:
> 
> His success as a film director is unmatched. Really. Take a look at his 22 credits. Just about every one is an *intelligent *smash hit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that--I'll take this sad occasion as an excuse to develop more familiarity with his films. I've loved what I've seen.


----------

